# (too much fat) First Rack of Ribs with New Green Mountain Daniel Boone



## marshall18 (Sep 11, 2016)

Just finished up my first rack of ribs with my brand new Green Mountain Daniel Boone. They were st.louis style spare ribs from walmart.

The ribs were moist, great smoke ring, and very good tasting, but the only problem was that there was way too much fat on the top of the ribs. While eating I would have to take the fat off which would take all the good flavor off.

Should I have trimmed this fat off, or should i have cooked longer at some point in process, or should I cook at a higher temp next time. I listed my recipe below.

Removed the bottom silverskin/fat, and used a mustard, apple juice, Worcestershire sauce rub, then put my spices on top. 

Smoked for 3 hours uncovered, bone down at 225, spritzing every 30 minutes with a apple juice, apple cider vinegar mix.

Added apple juice to the foil, and rubbed dark brown sugar and honey on the top of the ribs, then wrapped in foil and put in the smoker bone down at 225 for two hours. 

Finished up the last hour uncovered, bone down, and brushed bbq sauce on the ribs 2-3 times during the hour at 225. The internal meat temp was only around 150 degrees after 15 minutes at 225 during the last hour, so i kicked the temperature up to 325 and got the internal temp to 190. The temp stayed at 190 for about 5 minutes until i was done with the last hour.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 12, 2016)

A couple of things jump out.

Spritzing every 30 minutes kept the top of the ribs cool & hindered the fat from rendering.

Also when foiling put the ribs meat side down, which helps the fat render out.

Third you may have just got a real fatty rack of ribs.

Next time pick a better rack.

Al


----------



## seenred (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Marshall.  First off, looks like you're new around here, so welcome!

I'd say Al pretty much nailed it.  Best advice is be more selective about choosing your cuts of meat in the store, but if you get a rack of ribs with too much fat, by all means it's OK to trim some of that excess fat before you apply rub.  And the longer they stay in the cooker at a constant temp, the more fat will render out, so leave that smoker door closed. Opinions about spritzing vary, but IMO, it isn't really isn't necessary to get a good final product.

Hope that helps...

Red


----------



## marshall18 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Looking forward to my next session!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2016)

marshall18 said:


> Just finished up my first rack of ribs with my brand new Green Mountain Daniel Boone. They were st.louis style spare ribs from walmart.
> 
> The ribs were moist, great smoke ring, and very good tasting, but the only problem was that there was way too much fat on the top of the ribs. While eating I would have to take the fat off which would take all the good flavor off. _*Not really*_
> 
> ...


Seems like you done everything correct for great ribs and it appears your only concern was the extra fat and although I added my thoughts above, it seems your only course of action is remove the Fat and maybe tweak the heat a bit.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yep, trim the fat. I do and it's works out well. Spritzing that often is iffy. If you must spritz do it only once or twice during the cook.


----------

